# Fat tail dunnarts



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

can you keep Fat tail dunnarts in QLD with out a permite ????
Thanks Dave


----------



## KaaTom (May 24, 2009)

They are not allowed to be kept in QLD at all unfortunately....


----------



## redbellybite (May 24, 2009)

they are very sweet looking things ....we seem to cop the short end of the stick alot in QLD when it comes to getting natives


----------



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## Goodoo (May 24, 2009)

Not allowed in NSW either.


----------



## dottyback (May 24, 2009)

grouse little critters, silly rules that SA and Vic can keep them but not you guys to the north! Here are some pics i took a while ago.

ben


----------



## PhilK (May 24, 2009)

God I wish we could keep native mammals in QLD.


----------



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

me to ....thanks Ben


----------



## Noongato (May 24, 2009)

Is there anything we can have in NSW? Cant even feed our enemies to our crocs..... Cant have crocs


----------



## Reptilian (May 24, 2009)

Try being in WA, I think we are the worst state!!!


----------



## Sturdy (May 24, 2009)

yeah my partner wanted a sugar glider. 

does anyone know the reason why we cant keep natives here in qld?


----------



## dottyback (May 24, 2009)

The laws state by state are crazy! Its like we are all different countries! Not sure why u guys in qld cant have mammals but they have always been funny with mammals like ferrets and rabbits, maybe it steams from that. Soemone else here might have a better answer.

NSW would have the best regulations but then again only 2 mammals are on the list! There have been 8 more submissions for mammals here in Vic so hopefully they get approved along with rough scale pythons, centralian gecko's , boyds and Litoria splendida!


----------



## caradeller (May 24, 2009)

sooo cute...are they on basic lic in vic...would love to get a couple of those guys...what are they housing reqs??


----------



## dottyback (May 24, 2009)

They are on basic. a fish tank 60cmx30x30 is fine for a pair, they cant jump very high. give them a hide, a substrate of sorts and thats it. I give them water, never see them drink though as they get a lot of the moisture from insects etc. I feed them a well balanced diet: crickets, woodies, mealworms and meat type cat food mixed with wombaroo carnivore.


----------

